# 3D shoot! lets see what you got!



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Saturday Sept 13th


$10.00 entry fee
25 shot various game 3-d course
entry fee includes bar-b-que lunch and bev.
Cash prizes an trophies for first through third place in shoot
there will be a long shot contest with winner taking the pot. [/font]this course will be as realistic as it gets. Don&#8217;t expect anything but the unexpected. It will challenge every archer who thinks they have what it takes. Many will leave with a few less arrows, some will leave with their head hung low, but all will leave as a better hunter. Do you have what it takes to survive jarv&#8217;s extreme bowhunter challenge? Let the course decide.rain or shine, start time 11am
registration 11am-1pm you must register to shoot the course and or long shot contest, no exceptions! No broadheads! the tournament is located about 5 miles south of the town of argintine. 2 miles east of argintine rd on hogan rd. You wont miss the signs[/url]


----------



## deerslayer#1 (Nov 8, 2004)

sounds fun, i will be there with a crowd. Lunch and money coming back, all for ten bucks. see you then, anyone else from this site want to come out and try your luck, I could use a little more money coming my way!!! The deerslayer!!!


----------



## buckwiz (Aug 14, 2007)

Buckwiz will be there!!!!!:yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------

